# Eukanuba Lab Specific Dog Food



## J.Harris (Jan 26, 2011)

Anybody have any pro/cons on this food? I don't see much difference between it and LB, to pay the extra $$.

Thanks, Jeremiah


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

J.Harris said:


> Anybody have any pro/cons on this food? *I don't see much difference between it and LB, to pay the extra $$.*
> 
> Thanks, Jeremiah


I think you are right. Just a gimmick to get you to pay more. 

On a side note, I'm a little put off with Eukanuba or maybe my frustration should be directed at Tractor Supply. The other day I go there to buy a 40lb bag of Euk Maint formula and all they have in any formulas are 33lb. Price was a little lower than the old 40lb but not much. Net effect is a price increase per pound. I emailed Tractor Supply and they say the manufacturer changed it. But Eukanuba's website still shows 40lb availability as well. Are any of you guys seeing a change to 33lb if you are buying from someone other than TSC?

I know others have pulled this scheme of reducing the bag sizes. But it chaps me. I may give Diamond Naturals a try. Still in the 40lb bags at a good price. And seems to be a good kibble based on reviews by various users.


----------



## J.Harris (Jan 26, 2011)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> I think you are right. Just a gimmick to get you to pay more.
> 
> 
> Exactly, Large Breed 46# for $44 or Lab Specific 36# for $55.
> ...


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

I seen it with another brand at TSC, used to be 52 or 53 lbs now it is 46 or 48 lbs but for the same price. they said the maker changed but I checked at sam's club and they still have the larger bags. I think they are ordering the smaller bags.


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

You guys might think about giving Showtime Extreme a shot. I changed to it about 10 months ago. I haven't seen any difference in my dogs other than their poop is darker since the color of the food is darker. There energy and stamina are still great and their coats look good still too. I was using Purina PP and tried Eukanuba LB also, both from TS, but the Extreme is more cost effective for me, 50 lbs for $32. Makes a big difference when feeding a lot of dogs.


----------



## Eli M (Jan 24, 2012)

I wasnt aware of a Lab specific Euk. I'd guess since its the most popular breed for the last couple of decades we garner a huge part of the market, so it is worth marketing to us. I feed Pro Plan and I can only get my Large Breed Puppy at Pet Value, TSC is cheaper but only carries Adult PP. PP does a great job on my dogs, tons of compliments.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I would seriously look into Canidae's line of food. I know the "original" adult All Life Stage comes in 44# bags. http://www.canidae.com


----------



## Jthweatt (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been feeding pro plan performance. But it is killing me! Way to expensive and they don't offer any coupons or anything.
Was feeding diamond hi-energy it seemed to be ok also.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

If you have a Kennel or Qualify for the Euk professional feeding program you can buy dog food from a distributor. You have to buy 15 bags or I believe 300.00 in food. 44LBS of PP for 39.00 a bag with tax and fuel.
Dave


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

How about co-oping with friends so you can buy from a distributor?? I'm on the breeder/kennel program and I get 44lbs for $36.00. Quarterly they will run specials which you would be a part of.

Angie


----------

